# Tracking Collars for Beagles



## Pappy62 (Dec 4, 2011)

Does anyone use tracking collars on their beagles? If so, what do you recommend? I'm just getting started with beagles and would like to use tracking collars. Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## gemcgrew (Dec 4, 2011)

We use the Garmin Astro 320 with DC-40 collars. I highly recommend it if you value your hounds. After having to leave our best hound in an unknown area a couple years back (we did recover her the next morning) Jen and I decided not to ever have to go through that again.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 4, 2011)

I have hunted with gemcgrew and observed those garmin astro's on his dogs....W|OW...at all times we knew where his dogs were.....even one long legged beagle that went the other way


----------



## gemcgrew (Dec 4, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> I have hunted with gemcgrew and observed those garmin astro's on his dogs....W|OW...at all times we knew where his dogs were.....even one long legged beagle that went the other way



Now Jeff, correct me if I'm wrong, that wasn't my hound but I had put a collar on it because our buddy had just got the dog and wasn't sure if he could catch it? Didn't it run the road all the way back to the truck?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 4, 2011)

gemcgrew said:


> Now Jeff, correct me if I'm wrong, that wasn't my hound but I had put a collar on it because our buddy had just got the dog and wasn't sure if he could catch it? Didn't it run the road all the way back to the truck?



Yeah that was that Canadian beagle wasn't it?


----------



## Rabbit Runner94 (Dec 5, 2011)

Nope mine are loud enough i dont need a trackin system to know where mine are hahaha


----------



## rob keck (Dec 5, 2011)

i use Garmin Astro 320 i love them very nice


----------



## Pappy62 (Dec 5, 2011)

Does anyone use the beep type collars? I already have a Yaesu box, but no collars. I've heard that the Garmin's are great, but I already have a box for the other type which will keep the cost down for me.


----------



## plottman25 (Dec 5, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> I have hunted with gemcgrew and observed those garmin astro's on his dogs....W|OW...at all times we knew where his dogs were.....even one long legged beagle that went the other way



That's one of the best things about the garmin, especially if you are going to try a dog out before buying it. You can watch that screen and can see if the the dog is actually hunting or just acting stupid.


----------



## plottman25 (Dec 5, 2011)

Pappy62 said:


> Does anyone use the beep type collars? I already have a Yaesu box, but no collars. I've heard that the Garmin's are great, but I already have a box for the other type which will keep the cost down for me.



take my advice, save up buy a garmin and use  that box as a paper weight.  You will save alot of gas money by knowing exactly where your dog is when you need to get to him. Instead of driving all over the woods trying to get a beep.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 5, 2011)

You folks that run the Garmins, you don't run ECollars?


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 5, 2011)

I run both...I use Marshalls with my GPS and they are great...swipe the mag off/on...no keeping up with mags...well 1 anyway.  Run on 2 AA batteries about 700 hrs I think.  Marshalls CS is outstanding...treeing or pointing switches


----------



## Beagler282 (Dec 5, 2011)

I use the Wildlife Materials unit with the 4.5oz collars.Never had a problem locating dogs with it.If i was in the market for something new i would get the Garmin.I use the e-collars and the tracking collar.


----------



## gemcgrew (Dec 5, 2011)

Ruger#3 said:


> You folks that run the Garmins, you don't run ECollars?



I run e-collars as well on the hounds that haven't earned my complete trust.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 5, 2011)

Makes sense, thanks!


----------



## simpleman30 (Dec 5, 2011)

down here in SE georgia, i run deer with my beagles.  i use Quick-Track collars, as well as a couple by Magnum Telemetry.  there have only been a couple of occasions where i have not been able to locate my dogs.  sometimes it takes a while to ride around until i can get a decent coursing on them, but they always come home with me.  well, almost always.  i left 2 out 2 weeks ago, but they were both back at the club house 3 or 4 days later.  about half of my dogs will come back to our clubhouse, even when turned out miles away on the far reaching parts of our club.


----------



## simpleman30 (Dec 5, 2011)

as a followup, i have had good luck with Quick Track collars, but i know a lot of others who have not.  Magnum Telemetry has a good collar, but good luck getting them to answer the phone or ship an order in a timely manner.


----------



## swampcat95 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Tracking Collars*

I use Garmin 320 with DC 40.  I use the Tri-Tronics on my younger dogs along with the DC 40 until they prove themselves.


----------



## gemcgrew (Dec 5, 2011)

The Garmin is my insurance policy on my hounds. Things happen. I posted a video awhile back of my hounds running a bobcat. Even though my tattletale jump dog "Lilly" came to me right away, I knew without a doubt that we were running a rabbit by the way it was running in the thickest briars with checks. Had I not seen the bobcat, there is no way that I would have shocked them as they headed through the hardwoods. Doesn't take long for a fast hound to get away.

If I had not seen the bobcat, there is a good chance they could have gotten out of range of the e-collar in a hurry. I will not shock a hound that is running a rabbit just because I am ready to go home, nor will I shock a hound just to locate it either.

I can't imagine running my hounds without the Garmin or the e-collar. I am too old and out of shape to chase dogs anymore.


----------

